# It's Friday night!



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I will start out with some redneckery. The ultimate off road bov.

ROCK BOUNCING CABLE HILL:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

time for some beer!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm ready to party!!!::clapping::


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally, Friday to myself, everyone is at grandmas!! LOL


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't do UTube!! Damn it!!
I'm gonna throw down with some Steve Earl...Copperhead Road!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Yay for Friday!! ::clapping::


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Finally, Friday to myself, everyone is at grandmas!! LOL


So what does this mean? You gettin naked?!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hot damn 

DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - I'm Looking Fo&#8230;:


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm mean bitter and rude. Oh well thats everyday. So happy less mean bitter and rude to you all, enjoy.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

{{Hugs Jeep}}


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> {{Hugs Jeep}}


I see cleavage...just sayin


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I can't do UTube!! Damn it!!
> I'm gonna throw down with some Steve Earl...Copperhead Road!!!!!!!!!!!


For BagLady

Steve Earle - Copperhead Road:


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> I see cleavage...just sayin


.....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Leaving in a few, going to a new sushi place downtown, they offer 100 different types of sake :lol:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I make good sushi. I want to learn mai tais. What types of sushi you like.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Who needs pavement?

BADDEST SH!T ON EARTH - PART 2!!:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Leaving in a few, going to a new sushi place downtown, they offer 100 different types of sake :lol:


Booo!!! You gonna miss out!!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hell with the fish! I want Saki!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Gotta Jet for now. Gold Rush is on!!

Speaking of Jet...Joan Jett rocks!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I caught a good catfish with some sushi one time. Tastes great fried up with some hush puppies and tater salad.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> Booo!!! You gonna miss out!!!


This is Ferguson Missouri right now!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't think they made it.

Steel Soldiers - Florida 2010 Summer Rally - Clip&#8230;:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I love raw fish of any kind, when I go ice fishing, I often fillet & thinly slice the fish and spice it with cayenne then eat it raw with some good alcohol  
This new sushi place is very creative, my friends told the chef what I like so apparently he's going to try impressing me, looking forward to lots of roe too.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Just skip till :45!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Native American music. I was the third person to listen to this. That's what the counter said.

Tebwe Mikana - Path of Truth:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Theory of a Deadman - Hate My Life [OFFICIAL VIDE&#8230;: 




Theory of a Deadman - All Or Nothing [OFFICIAL VI&#8230;:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Eric Church - Creepin':


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Shinedown - Through The Ghost [Official Video]: 




The Drifters "This Magic Moment": 




Santo & Johnny, Sleepwalk, 1959: 




The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Eric Church - Drink in My Hand (AOL Sessions):


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quali&#8230;:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Cold - Stupid Girl: 




Breaking Benjamin - So Cold: 




"Sooner Or Later" -- Breaking Benjamin:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Three guys were sitting in a biker bar. A man came in, already drunk, sat down at the bar and ordered a drink. The man looked around and saw the 3 men sitting at a corner table. He got up, staggered to the table, leaned over, looked the biggest one in the face and said, "I went by your grandma's house and I saw her in the hallway, buck naked. Man, she is fine!" The biker looked at him and didn't say a word. His buddies were confused,because he was a bad ass, and would fight at he drop of a hat. The drunk leaned on the table again and said, "I got it on with your grandma and she is good, the best I ever had!" The biker still said nothing. His buddies were starting to get mad. The drunk leaned on the table again and said, "I'll tell you something else boy, your grandma liked it!" The biker stood up, took the drunk by the shoulder and said, "Damn it, Grandpa, you're drunk! Go home!"


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A man was in a bar all day and he had to use the bathroom. He was in there for a while, yelling, so the barmaid reluctantly went to the bathroom to check on him. "Sir, what are you yelling about? You're scaring the customers." "Every time I try to flush the toilet something keeps biting my balls!" "Sir, please get off the mop bucket."


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok I don't normally do country but there's just something about this song that gets me every time...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Drank a bunch of beer listening to this album


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If The Other Party Wins:


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Night all, I've got to get early in the AM. Keep up the good tunes.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't know what the consensus is here, west coast or east coast...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

East Coast representing


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Let have some Cold Beverages


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Edwyn Collins - A Girl Like You:


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

From the romantic in me...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

If you want an education...listen to this!!!


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

A preppers theme song?! I will survive!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Fo Realz!!!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tis almost the season


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

It's midnight and I'm about to turn into a pumpkin or something so y'all continue without me. Don't have_ too_ much fun without me though!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

My parting video....


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Jethro Tull...AquaLung!!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Jethro Tull...AquaLung!!


A little late but here ya go Baglady


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This is what we do for redneckery in the woods behind my house.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Mish said:


> So what does this mean? You gettin naked?!!


Oh my God. Made me cry a little (almost so funny it made me pee a little too). I think I love Mish. Classic!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ha!! I've found God in the past year...I don't act that way anymore.


----------

